# internet problems through zone alarm



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

:4-dontkno I have zone alarm suite security and the problem is that i cannot connect to internet through zonealarm firewall. in order to connect to the internet, i have to allow outgoing DNS(UDP port 53) or i have to set my firewall to trusted zone instead of internet zone. Please help me as i cant understand how come i m having problems connecting to the internet. other than this, zonealarm is best


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What version of Zone Alarm are you using?


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

*the latest one*

hi,

thanks for replying and i m using the latest zonealarm suite they r offering on their website. ZoneAlarm Security Suite Version 5.5.094.000. Still it is giving me trouble and right now and i cant access my internet if i m in High Internet zone. i have to switch to Med Internet zone to access my internet. Anybody got some info regarding this or some1 who could help me


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I have not used Zone Alarm in a couple of years, but I hear lots of people complaining about this new version. Maybe someone else will come along that can answer this for you.


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

*lets hope so*

hi,

i have uninstalled zonealarm and believe me right now my internet has become much faster. I have switched to norton internet security now, i knw it takes lots of memory but i really had problems in zonealarm. I couldnot even open half of the websites. this new version sucks


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

Zone alarm sure is much better then norton joke. but i have been experiencing lag spikes and high latency when online gaming. Everytime I play CS i need to disable my firewall and this makes it pretty much useless  I actually am looking for a good suit. What would you guys use if you were gonna leave zone alarm behind ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you are on broadband, get a router. All the ones come with a hardware firewall. You can get a wired router for around $20 US. This also lets you share your internet connections to other machines.


----------



## lucifer1311 (Jun 22, 2005)

to be honest there arent many good security suite. i mean they say zone alarms firewall is good but its antivirus is worst. pc-cillins antivirus is best but its firewall is worst. so combine them. i m using now sygate personal firewall pro n believe me it is as good as zonealarm and better bcos i dont get any problems from it. i use pc-cillin antivirus. so split them up


----------

